# Sram Red with XX Rear???



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Thinking of trying this on my cross bike. Anyone attempted this? Running Sram Red shifters with XX rear? Don't even know if it will work...


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

It will work. The people at Sram confirmed this to me.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you happen to know what the Chain wrap Capacity is for the XX long cage? I can't seem to find any info. Just wondering if it would handle a 50-34 with an 11-36 rear...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

wtf would you use a 34x36 for on a cross bike? I could see this as mildly appealing if you were doing a 1x10 or wanted to use a standard 53x39 in the front... but it seems silly with that gearing.


----------



## martino (May 11, 2009)

it only seems silly to you. 11-36 :thumbsup:


----------

